# Reingefallen bei "NetContent Ltd" every-game.com ( Online Content Ltd )



## babacathpe (31 Mai 2008)

seit genau 1 Jahr bekomme ich Mahnungen..Incassobriefe.. und gestern jetzt einen Brief von einer Anwaltskanzlei aus München. Nach ersten Mahnung(Rechnung kam keine) bat ich o.g.Dienstleistung um den Nachweis meiner Anmeldung.Antwort: MAIL-Adr. + IP-Anmeldenr. seien gespeichert und somit ein Nachweis meiner Anmeldung. Sie räumten dann sogar noch ein, daß, obwohl ich diese Spielseite bis dato. nicht genutzt hätte, müßte ich trotzdem für die Bereitstellung dieser Dienstleistung zahlen. Diese MAIL existiert jetzt aber leider bei mir nicht mehr, da zwischenzeitlich mein PC abgestürzt war und alles neu installiert werden mußte. Also was vor 1 Jahr war ist alles futsch..

Rat eines Anwalt: nix machen-abwarten. Solche Anbieter wie o.g. werben mit offensichtlich kostenlosen Dienstleistungen. Dabei müßten Sie den vermeintlichen Preis im Bereich des Anmeldeformular gut sichtbar darstellen. Da dies hier nicht der Fall ist, kam es zu keinem ordentlichen Vertrag und ist somit nicht rechtswirksam.

Übrigens mit der gleichen Masche lockt "MOVIE SCOUT" Kostenlose DVD's testen... die haben mittlerweile sogar ihr Internetportal geändert.

Die reinste [ edit] !!


----------



## rds-werner (31 Mai 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen bei "NetContent Ltd" every-game.com ( Online Content Ltd )*

Mach dir nichts draus Movietester arbeitet ebenso,schlechte Filme zu teuren Preisen.


----------



## rds-werner (1 Juni 2008)

*AW: Reingefallen bei "NetContent Ltd" every-game.com ( Online Content Ltd )*

Vermute du hast einen Brief von einer Anwältin bekommen mit dem Namen K.  G..Es wird zur Zeit bei der Münchener Anwaltskammer geprüft wies heißt ein"berufsrechtliches Verfahren".Nachzulesen unter der Münchener Abendzeitung vom 07.05.2008.Weitere Anwälte mit sehr "guten" Ruf bei Verbraucherschützer sind [edit]  und [ edit].Mehrere Verbraucherschutzorganisationen sind gegen sie schon gerichtlich vorgegangen.Gruß Werner.


----------

